
Ask HN: Who uses PHPStorm? - jamesmp98
I generally like Jetbrains tooling, and wondered if anyone&#x27;s used their PHP IDE and what your thoughts are compared to other IDE&#x27;s and using just an editor &#x2F; command line flow.
======
codegladiator
I used to use it when I was exclusively coding php/html/css. Now have switched
to intellij. It covers most of the things PHPStorm/WebStorm provides ... plus
other languages.

Also started using gogland for go projects.

To compare with other IDEs, I think the best way is to choose one (any one
ide), and become fluent in it.

Whatever other IDE you compare against, will always look mediocre because
"this IDE didn't have a shortcut for that action". I have seen people using
idea like a general/not so intelligent IDE, where they just edit text there
and not use any other feature !

~~~
stephenr
Similar boat here. I usually avoid java like a rabbid dog with a gun, but IDEA
Ultimate is worth the jvm weight. Nothing else seems to come close in terms of
language support and features, especially once you factor in the things
supported via plugins.

------
hambast
Been using it almost daily for overa year now and love it. Was previously on
Netbeans which feels ancient in comparison (though I didn't mind at the time).
Was well worth the small amount I paid/pay.

------
andriussev
I use it daily, both at work and home. I would consider it the best tool for
PHP development - powerful IDE, extendable with a plethora of plugins
(composer, gulp, npm things; laravel thing resolving).

I don't really use the Database tool, I'm not even sure if it exists anymore
in the IDE since they released DataGrip.

Debugger tool is great but for non-objective reasons I liked Visual Studio's
more (not for PHP).

In overall, it does everything that it should AND more. You can usually drop
other software and just use PHPStorm for most of your development needs.
Similar things can be said about other IntelliJ products.

------
superasn
I use it daily and I think it is among the best IDE I have ever used because
of the exceptional code complete and debugging features. It pays a lot to
learn the keyboard shortcuts and setup live templates because those will save
you a lot of time.

------
samblr
IntelliJ product feature of live template is something I love. Make a skeleton
template for most repeated code then using few letters one can get many lines
of code while coding.

Overall their editors are ahead of most I feel.

------
frantzmiccoli
I use, I like it. I rarely use the debugger feature, the main thing I dig is
autocompletion and quick access to related source files.

It is what you would expect from Jetbrains on PHP.

------
waibelp
I'm using it at work and at home. I like it cause it works, has a lot of
plugins and gives me the ability to develop extreme fast (symfony) projects.

------
paulryanrogers
Tried it for a while, though the search window was too slow to load on my
workstation.

------
wprapido
i use it occasionally. not using debugger neither the database tool as they
don't fit well into my workflow. it has a great wordpress support, what is
something i really like about it. could be a bit sluggish on less powerful
machines though

~~~
stephenr
What do you use to debug then?

~~~
wprapido
xdebug

------
Kepler-295c
It's (occasionally) slow because it's java but really feature complete and
stable.

